# Old school Soundstream Pro 8



## dacls1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about these? They are SOundstream Pro8. Any good? What are they worth?
Thanks!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

If you have two I might be interested in buying.


----------



## dacls1 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've got the pair you see in the picture. PM me an offer if you're interested.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Interesting way to sell even though you don't have 50 posts  

Kelvin


----------



## dacls1 (Mar 2, 2008)

subwoofery, good point. Sorry guys, this was not my intent at all. I am looking for information on these, to decide if I use them or sell them at some point. However, when starboy869 showed interest in them i figured it was worth inquiring...
I had no intention in breaking any of the forums rules, min post reqt for selling didn't even cross my mind. starboy869, I can't sell these to you.
Again, sorry.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't worry... I'm just messing with ya. I'm not a bad guy  

Kelvin


----------

